# Sailor wears medals he didn’t earn



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

On July 14, 2006, Petty Officer 2nd Class Dontae L. Tazewell stood before a jubilant crowd at Norfolk Naval Station.

There, Capt. Bruce Gillingham, deputy commander of Portsmouth Naval Medical Center, pinned a Bronze Star and Purple Heart on Tazewell's chest.
The honors recognized Tazewell for heroism in the early days of Operation Iraqi Freedom, crediting the hospital corpsman with single-handedly rescuing six Marines and recovering the bodies of four others while under enemy fire during an ambush on March 28, 2003.

"If you want to know what honor, courage, commitment look like, you need to look no further than to Petty Officer Tazewell," Soundings magazine reported Gillingham as saying to the crowd of 150.

The problem is, it's possible that those stories of heroism are just stories.
Tazewell, 28, has been charged with forging documentation for and improperly wearing 11 different honors, including the Combat Action Ribbon, Purple Heart and Bronze Star.

The awards are related to the supposed rescue and other certificates that he allegedly falsified at a later date.

In Tazewell's court-martial, which began Tuesday at Norfolk Naval Station and continues today, the prosecution painted a picture of a young man on the verge of being kicked out of the Navy for subpar performance who created stories of himself as a hero to stay in uniform.

In his opening statement, Navy Lt. Matthew Wooten, one of the prosecutors, said "this case is about a sailor with a plan to con the Navy. This case is about stolen valor."

The defense did not make an opening statement Tuesday. The prosecution witnesses included several of Tazewell's supervisors.

Under questioning by prosecutor Lt. j.g. Allison Ward, Senior Chief Petty Officer David Short told of how, in May 2006, then-Petty Officer 3rd Class Tazewell learned he had not scored high enough for promotion to petty officer second class. Due to his time in the Navy, this meant Tazewell would have to leave.

Soon after, Short testified, Tazewell said his former duty station "had some awards" for him, including the Combat Action Ribbon, Purple Heart and Bronze Star.

"These are significant awards for anyone," said Short, who sent the award binders up the chain of command. That led to the July 2006 ceremony. The honors also gave Tazewell the bump he needed for promotion.

The following summer, Short testified, Tazewell brought him paperwork for more awards. But this paperwork was old and odd.

There was a mix of unit and personal awards on a single document, Short testified. There was also an extra space on the document, between the subject line and the first paragraph. This was a quirk of Tazewell's writing, Short said, and it made him suspicious.

By then, Tazewell had undergone counseling for post-traumatic stress disorder, Short testified. As part of that, he had told the rescue story in great detail and earned the respect of his fellow corpsmen. He'd also gotten Bronze Star license plates for his car.

Two of Tazewell's direct supervisors during his 2003 Middle East deployment testified Tuesday that Tazewell was not involved in any action that would have merited the awards.

When shown Tazewell's certificates, Senior Chief Michael Smith, who oversaw enlisted personnel for Marine Wing Support Squadron 272, testified that they had multiple errors, including misstating the squadron's name and the rank of the Marine officer who headed the group.

In addition, Smith testified that none of the hospital corpsmen under him ever served with foot patrols, as Tazewell's awards stated he had done. Instead, they were stationed at air bases in Kuwait and occasionally accompanied convoys around the country.

"Basically, none of this happened," Smith testified.
In subsequent testimony, Ward asked Chief Petty Officer Santiago Chavez, Tazewell's supervisor at Joe Foss Expeditionary Airfield, to describe a photo he'd taken.

It showed the hospital corpsmen stationed at the airfield as of March 30, 2003. Tazewell is among them. Yet, according to his award certificates, he had been wounded two days earlier in the Iraqi ambush.
Tazewell said nothing in court Tuesday. At his request, he is being tried by a judge.

His attorney, Navy Lt. Matthew Cutchen, said after the hearing that Tazewell "adamantly denies the charges against him."

If convicted on all charges, Tazewell could face more than 40 years in prison, demotion to seaman recruit, loss of all pay and allowances, and a dishonorable discharge.

This from today's Norfolk Virginian-Pilot...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy sh** i hope they hang him


----------



## Becca (Jan 23, 2008)

THAT is sickening.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2008)

I would certainly throw him in jail. What a fu_cktard!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Just wait til Les sees this..... 

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm gonna take cover I think....let me know when he's done....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2008)

What a lousy stinkin no good piece of sh!t, fu*ktard blemishes all of us that put it on the line in the name of our country.... If there is any justice in this world, he should hang himself in humiliation....

Im actually kinda surprised it got as far as it did tho... Proves how thorugh the Navy is in that dept... I would assume the Navy is gonna throw the book at him to set an example... U dont hear this kind of sh!t EVER, so his ass is gonna get slung up....

"Hey Grandpa, what did u do in the Navy???"

"Ummm, Liar 2nd Class.."


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm glad that Les didn't let me down. I dare say he'd kick his @ss if
he could get his hands on him. I'll keep the forum advised what he gets.
Eleven awards he didn't earn...... What a scumbag....

"This case is about stolen valor." That sez it all.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)

My opinion about this.....person, but it isn't suitable for priniting. But I agree with Les...100%


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2008)

One word...disgraceful.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think disgraceful covers it...dishonorable and I could think of a few words in my language but I can't translate them in english...if they got that low this world is digging its own grave...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2008)

Trust me, when I say something is disgraceful, it's the worst kind. He is lower that whale dung. I hope they throw the book at this sad excuse for a human being. He has done a great disservice to the Navy, and any other US military service.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

Since he wore the combat medal, they ought to make him earn it. Have him lead a few patrols through downtown Bhagdad. Problem is, he would probably get the rest of his patrol killed. What a P.O.S.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

NORFOLK 
Navy man convicted on 10 of 11 counts of wearing medals he had not earned.

A Navy petty officer was convicted today of improperly wearing 10 different honors, including the Bronze Star, Purple Heart and Combat Action Ribbon.

Petty Officer 2nd Class Dontae L. Tazewell claimed to have single-handedly rescued six Marines and recovered the bodies of four others while under enemy fire during a 2003 ambush in Iraq. 

Tazewell was acquitted of an 11th charge of wearing the Navy and Marine Corps commendation medal with Combat "V."

A sentencing hearing due to start at 9 a.m. Thursday.

The Navy also had accused Tazewell of forging documents to obtain the honors. A judge dismissed the forgery charges earlier today after Tazewell’s lawyer argued that Tazewell had not caused the Navy any actual harm. 

This, at of 1639 Easter time, today.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

Think *disgraceful* is the perfect word to describe this piece of garbage.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2008)

Freakin piece of sh!t, I wish they could hang him from the yard arm...


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

I think that he did do harm to the Navy. They should have nailed him for all charges. Any jail time...I hope?

DBII.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2008)

There will DEFINATLY be jail time in Leavenworth for this scumbag...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2008)

I say they should bring back keelhauling.

Keelhauling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)

is that Federal time - no parole? heh, heh.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

That SOB faked more awards that I've earned in twenty years of service !
I just dug mine out.... I have seven that are validated in my records, altho 
I believe I am entitled to more. However, there are no "valor/heroism" awards
like Silver Star or Navy Cross. I hope they do make an example of him.

I guess we'll know late tomorrow (Thursday)...

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2008)

Unlike this prick, I EARNED my Navy Commendation Medal for Valor the hard way, which makes this whole scenario that much worse... I get the feeling that what I did is now irrelevant because of this fu*ktards antics....

Piss on his ashes....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, at least to honorable vets and standing members, your awards and decorations are still relevant. This guy is a turd, and I think we all see that. Your fruit salad respect is intact with me, Dan.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)

and me, for what its worth.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I get the feeling that what I did is now irrelevant because of this fu*ktards antics....



What you earned will NEVER be irrevelant. Nothing that A-hole did can diminish the truth, and that's no bull  

TO


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

We can sentence him to 30 mins in a locked room with Dan.

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2008)

_"Keelhauling (from Dutch kielhalen; "to drag along the keel") was a severe form of corporal punishment meted out to sailors at sea.

The sailor was tied to a rope that looped beneath the vessel, thrown overboard on one side of the ship, and dragged under the ship's keel to the other side. As the hull was often covered in barnacles and other marine growth, this could result in lacerations and other injuries. This generally happened if the offender was pulled quickly. If pulled slowly, his weight might lower him sufficiently to miss the barnacles but might result in his drowning. If the rope snapped, the Captain could conclude that the punishment was not done properly and order it carried out again."_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nah, don t give him to dan he'll be to nice. i spent 6 years in the navy, if some idiot wants to play this game we have a catapualt strapped to his nuts and a couple o 20mms ready for practice, personnally i want 1min 28secs with the guy, find out if his nuts will go down his throat then punch him in the neck the last 20 secs will be him watching the 45 acp in the face


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

I love the artistic touch, wilbur1

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks db i take pride in my work


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2008)

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I get the feeling that what I did is now irrelevant because of this fu*ktards antics....



We know your pissed and you have every right to be. I would ask that you, Adler, Charles, and ALL the other vets know that every one of ya'll are appreciated here.

So, to you guys.........


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks thor i appreciate that.. im sure the guys do too...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't have to be in the military or a to have served to know that what this guy did is extremely low or to be pissed...he no more different then a common thief...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2008)

what a dick, I hope he gets everything thats coming to him


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2008)

Just pathetic.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas, its all very much appreciated... This is gonna get whats comin to him... Hopefully some Botswains Mate in the Brig will enlighten him...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 24, 2008)

man thats just not on he should be hung or shot out of a cannon


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can we go medieval on him? For the Vets....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, TL (et al). Your sentiments are appreciated. If this S.O.B. gets
nothing else, I hope he gets a DD. Altho, I must admit, a Dishonorable
Discharge is nothing, today, compared to what it was years ago.

I will keep a weather eye on it and put up a post when the sentence is
handed down.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

I would give him a DD and 10 years of hard labor. Hopefully an ass whooping as well.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would give him a DD and 10 years of hard labor. Hopefully an ass whooping as well.



According to this morning's paper, he's only facing five years, plus DD,
complete bust to Seaman Recruit and fines and loss of pay.

Charles


----------



## Clave (Jan 24, 2008)

What a delusional half-wit! How did he possibly think he would get away with this?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh Boy...... listen to the roar !

NORFOLK 

A sailor who was convicted of wearing ribbons he shouldn’t have worn was sentenced to 24 months in a military jail today. 

Petty Officer 2nd Class Dontae L. Tazewell will also receive a bad conduct discharge and demotion to the rank of seaman. 

Tazewell was found guilty yesterday of on 10 of 11 counts of wearing unauthorized ribbons, including the Bronze Star, Purple Heart and the Combat Action Ribbon.


This sucks !!

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats it? What a crock a ****!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

He should have been hanged....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2008)

THAT'S BULLS**T! WTF?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2008)

2 years and a BCD? Talk about a slap on the wrist. Unbelievable....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2008)

Should of gotten 20 but lets face it - 24 months in jail as an E-1 and then a dishonorable discharge really put a damper on his plan to make a career out of the Navy - In essence I hope he winds up as a burger flipper for the rest of his life, lives alone in a single room apartment above a skanky bar and has a neon light flashing in his room all night long!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> - In essence I hope he winds up as a burger flipper for the rest of his life, lives alone in a single room apartment above a skanky bar and has a neon light flashing in his room all night long!!!!


Now, THAT's just nasty....


----------



## Clave (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like justice to me...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

....every five minutes some gunshots, a womens scream and later the passing of police car sirens....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2008)

And that apartment infested with rats and cockroaches.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Should of gotten 20 but lets face it - 24 months in jail as an E-1 and then a dishonorable discharge really put a damper on his plan to make a career out of the Navy - In essence I hope he winds up as a burger flipper for the rest of his life, lives alone in a single room apartment above a skanky bar and has a neon light flashing in his room all night long!!!!




Actually he got busted to an E-3 (SN), from E-5 (PO2). And he got a
Bad Conduct Discharge, not a DD. I really doubt that any of this will
affect him in future dealings in life. The presiding judge should have
his ass kicked.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> The presiding judge should have
> his ass kicked.
> 
> Charles



Cat with nine tails? In the dutch marine, in their glory days (say 1650 or so) the would "kielhaal" him, bind a rope around his waist and dragg him under the boat , jumping from one side and reappearing on the other side, usually with an open back and only alive when he was lucky.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Cat with nine tails? In the dutch marine, in their glory days (say 1650 or so) the would "kielhaal" him, bind a rope around his waist and dragg him under the boat , jumping from one side and reappearing on the other side, usually with an open back and only alive when he was lucky.



The pirates did that for even minor infractions of law (like stealing). It
was called "Keel Hauling". Either the barnicles cut him to ribbons or he
drowned.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2008)

um, keelhauling was mentioned on page 2 of this thread...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

And a good idea it was


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2008)

Indeed, especially in this case.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Now Chris..... what would the ACLU say if you were to suggest keel hauling
this poor innocent lad ? That's cruel and unusual punishment !

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2008)

24 fu*kin months???? U gotta be freakin kidding me Charles...

I will be writing up emails for the politicians I know and leave some very serious feeelings on paper... This is utter bullshit.... 

The frickin prick even went so far as to get the Bronze Star license plate.... I am utterly dis gusted by this, and agree the judge should be hung up from his penny loafers....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2008)

Get 'em Les!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Les.....may I suggest the classic treatment of hanging, drawned and quartered?


----------



## Freebird (Jan 25, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Actually he got busted to an E-3 (SN), from E-5 (PO2). And he got a
> Bad Conduct Discharge, not a DD. I really doubt that any of this will
> affect him in future dealings in life. The presiding judge should have
> his ass kicked.
> ...



Excuse my ignorance, what would be the diff between BCD DD? And what difference if he's E-3 or E-1 if he will get his @ss kicked out of the Navy anyways?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

what he got is ******, what a ****ing disgrace.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

If there had been any (beep) justice in the crazy (beep) world, he should have been (beep) keelhauled under a (beep) aircraft carrier, and that once for every (beep) time was found guilty...he should have been tied to the (beep) propellers on the same ship...(beep) I'd have had him walk the plank!
This (beep) ba(beep)rd has stained a very proud navy, with just as proud traditions, what the (beep) was he thinking, was he really that (beep) thick, stupid, naive, believing that he'd get away with it? 
(beep) how wish that I knew the name of my relative that served in the USN during the Korean War....I'd have sent him a copy of this....


----------



## Flightpath (Jan 25, 2008)

What erks me is that the first awards that he faked went through and were actually awarded, he was honoured by his fellow servicemen,........ that was not enough for him and he put in for more!!  

The system really stinks that lets someone like that virtually go unpunished............ take him onboard a carrier, tie him to the cat by his balls and let fly! (no salute of course!) 

-Flightpath


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, what a mess, disgraceful!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

What goes around comes around twice as hard, pay back is a bitch....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2008)

He better never show up at a VFW post or American Legion meet.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> 24 fu*kin months???? U gotta be freakin kidding me Charles...




Dan.... According to the morning paper, the prosecution only wanted
eighteen months, busted to E3 and a BCD. The SOB did not lose any
pay !!

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2008)

Can a BCD be converted to honorable after a year or is that only a general discharge? 

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

DBII said:


> Can a BCD be converted to honorable after a year or is that only a general discharge?
> 
> DBII



I do not think so. I think you're stuck with it. But, I believe a General
Discharge can be converted to an Honorable if certain conditions are
met, but I don't know the conditions.

My son has a General Discharge (in Red, White Blue). When he came home
he wanted to post it on his bedroom wall. I told him if he did I would burn
it ! I have five Honorable Discharges..... all black and white !

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2008)

You beat me, I only have 3 of a kind.

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Shoot the freakin bastard


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

What I can't understand is.... he falsified documents for a Purple Heart and
a Bronze Star. He was home free and clear. Why did he have to go and
try to get nine more awards ? Which was his ultimate down-fall. Stupid !!

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2008)

You want to shoot me because Charles have more discharges?

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2008)

He was talkin about the scumbag gettin shot DB, not u....

To answer ur question Charles, why not go back to the same well??? It worked once, why not again??? I cant believe he didnt get loss of pay... Thats BS right there....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's what's in todays Norfolk Virgianian Pilot:

NORFOLK

A Navy hospital corpsman who claimed he rescued six Marines and recovered the bodies of four others in the early days of the Iraq war was sentenced to two years in prison Thursday for wearing military ribbons he did not earn. 

Petty Officer 2nd Class Dontae L. Tazewell also will be demoted to the rate of seaman and given a bad conduct discharge upon his release. 

Prosecutors had asked for an 18-month sentence and a bad conduct discharge.

A military judge, Navy Capt. Patricia Battin, found Tazewell, 28, guilty Wednesday on 10 counts of wearing unauthorized ribbons, including the Combat Action Ribbon, Purple Heart and Bronze Star. She had dismissed the more serious charges of forging the documents that led to the awards.

Tazewell was awarded the Purple Heart and Bronze Star in July 2006 after producing paperwork that appeared to document his heroic role in a March 2003 ambush in Iraq. 

During the two-day court-martial, a number of Tazewell's supervisors testified that the supposed rescue never happened because Tazewell was stationed at a Kuwaiti airfield during his 2003 deployment and never traveled with Marine foot patrols into Iraq.

They spoke of how their initial pride in Tazewell's heroism and awards later turned to suspicion and, eventually, a criminal investigation. Prosecutors also painted a picture of a sailor with a subpar performance record and medical problems who was so desperate to stay in the Navy that he concocted honors he did not earn to better his chances.

Tazewell's attorney, meanwhile, told of a young man from a broken home who served his country and suffered both physical and mental problems as a result.

Dr. Claudia Gonzalez, a civilian physician who worked with Tazewell at the Navy's Yorktown clinic, testified Thursday to his good work ethic.

However, when questioned by prosecutor Lt. Matthew Wooten, Gonzalez acknowledged Tazewell had been punished in December 2006 for mishandling immunization records.

Lt. Dana Lobraico, a Navy psychiatrist, testified Thursday that she's been treating Tazewell since November and believes he has either anxiety disorder or anxiety spectrum disorder, which leads to excessive worry, intrusive thoughts and difficulty sleeping.

Tazewell testified that after his time in Kuwait, he came down with a gastric illness and received steroid treatments. The treatments caused bone damage that forced him to have a double hip replacement last year.

"Petty Officer Tazewell, in serving his country, will not leave the Navy in the same condition he came in," argued his lawyer, Lt. Matthew Cutchen. 

Tazewell also talked of the difficulty of having to explain his conviction to his son. "I feel like I brought shame to the hospital corps, to the Navy, to myself and to my family."

The prosecution focused on Tazewell's duplicity.

"This is about a person who had a plan to con the U.S. Navy," Wooten argued. "He was never in combat, never even scratched."

After the sentencing, a visibly upset Tazewell was comforted by his aunt, who had raised him.

Cutchen said the sentence was "clearly disappointing" but that Tazewell is entitled to an automatic appeal, which he will pursue even as he begins his time in the brig, as well as a clemency request. 

"He has gone through a lot in the Navy," Cutchen said. "He hopes that will be considered when the case is reviewed."



My heart pumps P.P.P. for this idiot !!

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2008)

> Tazewell also talked of the difficulty of having to explain his conviction to his son. "I feel like I brought shame to the hospital corps, to the Navy, to myself and to my family."


Awwww, he feels like he did??? Of course u did u freakin meatball... I have no pity for him, his kid or his screwed up hip... He disgraced the uniform and the honor of the men who sacrificed their time, blood and lives for this country... His kid SHOULD know what kind of Dad he has, a lying piece of sh!t who trods over the honor of those who put it on the line...

I have more pity for a homeless beggar than this sh!tbird...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

He's entitled to an automatic appeal (it's the law), but a clemency request ?

Gimme a break ! The S.O.B. got away clean, as far as I'm concerned.

Charles


----------



## Becca (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm thinking he still deserves to have his as* stomped.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I'm thinking he still deserves to have his as* stomped.



Oh, go ahead Becca..... you can say it !!

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Awwww, he feels like he did??? Of course u did u freakin meatball... I have no pity for him, his kid or his screwed up hip... He disgraced the uniform and the honor of the men who sacrificed their time, blood and lives for this country... His kid SHOULD know what kind of Dad he has, a lying piece of sh!t who trods over the honor of those who put it on the line...
> 
> I have more pity for a homeless beggar than this sh!tbird...



well said les.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 26, 2008)

OK now it's time for my two cents. Let me enlighten my fellow forum mates to a few interesting points that haven't been addressed thus far. This goldbricking, scum sucking, low life bottom feeder will not be spending the next two years in Levenworth. The Navy has it's own prisons for this breed of bilge slime. It's called Portsmouth Naval Prison. It's a "Red Line" brig that is manned by our shipmates, the Marines. A Red Line Brig, as the name implies, is sectioned off every 8 feet (I think it's 8 ft) and the inmate must ask the Marine guard permission to cross each red line. It's like "Hellweek" every day. The Navy-Marine Corps interservice rivalry reaches its peak here. Personally I think "Keel Hauling" is too good for him. Oh, by the way, we forgot to mention the salt water in the open wounds part of 'Hauling. My personal favorite would be the Cat Shot. On an Aircraft Carrier before the first aircraft of the day is launched the cats are tested. This is called shooting "Dummy Loads" An announcement will be made over the 5MC (which is the flight deck PA system) "Now shooting no loads off cat two" (or whichever cat they are testing). I'd love to hit the launch button on this NO LOAD piece of sh-t! Of course it would have to be off one of the bow cats because after he hits the water like a load of concrete the ship is going to run over him and his worthless carcass will be chewed up by the screws and the sharks will get a free lunch. Bon Appetit!!!! Signed, Senior Chief Petty Officer, USN, RET


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you gonna let the sharks get food posioning matey?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I still say shoot the bastard


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 26, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Are you gonna let the sharks get food posioning matey?



I'm sorry Lucky, you're right about the food poisoning. I was thinking about the fact that sharks can eat just about anything. That didn't say it was good for them did it? maybe we'll just let his shredded remains decompose on the ocean floor with all the whale cr*p and fish sh*t and let Davy Jones deal with him.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> ..... maybe we'll just let his shredded remains decompose on the ocean floor with all the whale cr*p and fish sh*t and let Davy Jones deal with him.



I donno, Chief.... Burial at sea was always a fitting way to go.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2008)

I say a slide down the business end of a straight razor into a pool of rubbing alcohol. He would'nt forget!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Dip him in tar and roll him in feathers....and then drive him around town.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 26, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I donno, Chief.... Burial at sea was always a fitting way to go.....
> 
> Charles



True but only if you're wrapped in sail canvas sewn up tight with the last stitch thru the nose and weighted with shot and as you slip from beneath the ensign and fall into the sea Taps is played and a salute rendered by all hands. Then the Chaplain whispers "And on the last day the sea shall give up her dead." That's a burial at sea. What I wish for this sorry a*s excuse for a sailor is to be chewed up by the ships screw and strewn across the sea floor. To be forgotten, even by God.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> True but only if you're wrapped in sail canvas sewn up tight with the last stitch thru the nose and weighted with shot and as you slip from beneath the ensign and fall into the sea Taps is played and a salute rendered by all hands. Then the Chaplain whispers "And on the last day the sea shall give up her dead." That's a burial at sea. What I wish for this sorry a*s excuse for a sailor is to be chewed up by the ships screw and strewn across the sea floor. To be forgotten, even by God.




Your point is well taken....

Charles


----------

